# Architectural shingle pattern ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

is there a certain way to lay these, in reguards to the tabs lining up ?
know what i'm saying ?

i have been searching around, and all i can find is this, from this forum search.
row 1 - full
row 2 - remove 6"
row 3 - remove 11"
row 4 - remove 17"
row 5 - repeat pattern starting with full.

i have been laying them out on my deck. and i just don't see a pattern to follow.
instructions give nothing about this.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Read the directions on the label.I always figure the length of the first course to make sure I don't have any small 2-3" pieces when I get to the end.So no,I don't always start with a full shingle.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If the directions are not on the bundle then down load them on line on there website.
As long as the offset is at least 6" no one will ever know from the ground.
There a whole lot easier to lay then 3 tabs because there is no "tabs".
Just going to get black marks on the deck laying them out there.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Saw the weirdest shingle ever last week.Got called to look at roofing job where the HO had already bought the shingles.They were dimensional shingle made in Canada.Metric and around 39" long .They were dimensional shingles and still had the gullets like 3 tabs do.Said he bought them at Menards.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

mako1 said:


> Saw the weirdest shingle ever last week.Got called to look at roofing job where the HO had already bought the shingles.They were dimensional shingle made in Canada.Metric and around 39" long .They were dimensional shingles and still had the gullets like 3 tabs do.Said he bought them at Menards.



The house we bought 5 years ago had some like that on it, although I think they are 36" they are a 3 tab but have the dimensional look to them. I think they said the house was reroofed 2 years before we bought it so they are 7 years old and are missing 1/2 or better of the granules. Super please to be shingling in a year or two.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

1985gt said:


> The house we bought 5 years ago had some like that on it, although I think they are 36" they are a 3 tab but have the dimensional look to them. I think they said the house was reroofed 2 years before we bought it so they are 7 years old and are missing 1/2 or better of the granules. Super please to be shingling in a year or two.


The only laminated dimensional shingles I've seen with gullets is the Certainteed Independence, and a couple of out-of-production shingles with a dimensional look but they weren't laminated but had a granule overlay to create the effect. Certainteed had one called Classic Horizon, and there was a similar one by Atlas...both discontinued because of cracking & blistering issues.


----------



## NickBestQuality (Sep 27, 2014)

*Certainteed? Yuk.*

Foooooof, those Certainteed shingles are pretty gross looking! I use GAF Timberline High Definition Shingles that are lifetime guaranteed - up to 45 years. Using GAF Deck Armor and Ice & Water Shield, and they guarantee all of it for 50 years. 
How to cut them? Ahhh....here's a piccy of one I did this spring so you can see the pattern. GAF's have almost 6 patterns on each.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

agree, read teh instructions that are every package. i can only remember two dimensional shingles that were specific to installation, one was hallmark, i dont think they make them anymore, and the other were presidential shingles, which were very specific on there installation.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks good to me. I have landmarks on my roof.

To the original poster it depends. Every manuf. has a slick way to eliminate shingle waste


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i don't think you guys understand what i am asking.

see how the red arrow points at an upper tab(or whatever its called) that is placed over a lower tab. and the blue arrow points at a lower tab placed over a upper tag. this is the pattern i was asking how to make. but i don't think that they were made to line up consistantly = basicly slap em down and go. 

another question i was asking, but didn't know to ask. see the black arrows, how the point to the ends of the shingles lined up in the middle of tabs. that just doesn't look right/good. i didn't realize this until i was almost done. and i then cut them to where the ends were not in the middle of a tab. but rather were an upper and lower tab came together. 

yesterday i was watching a crew install on a neighbors roof. they were fast and with no reguard to my 2 questions = basicly slap em down and go.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> i don't think you guys understand what i am asking.
> 
> see how the red arrow points at an upper tab(or whatever its called) that is placed over a lower tab. and the blue arrow points at a lower tab placed over a upper tag. this is the pattern i was asking how to make. but i don't think that they were made to line up consistantly = basicly slap em down and go.
> 
> ...


Not supposed to have a "pattern" Stairsteps of around 6in. are fine. 6 5/8ths to eliminate waste with metric (39.25in) shingles.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

roofermann said:


> Not supposed to have a "pattern"
> 
> Stairsteps of around 6in. are fine. 6 5/8ths to eliminate waste with metric (39.25in) shingles.


ok

can you please explain this ? idk what that means.


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

Well non related but I can't stand GAF shingles and the guys warranty information is incorrect on that.

Anyway, to your issue, there is no "pattern" when it comes to the shingle shading. The stair step method is the easiest for application on architectural style shingles. The purpose of the method is to make sure that shingles don't line up perfectly on one another.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok. but what is the stair step method ?


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

Basically like that. Where each shingle is roughly 6" apart, going from the bottom to the top to make it look like "stairs".


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

gotcha. that is what i saw the neighbors crew doing.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

mgp roofing said:


> The only laminated dimensional shingles I've seen with gullets is the Certainteed Independence, and a couple of out-of-production shingles with a dimensional look but they weren't laminated but had a granule overlay to create the effect. Certainteed had one called Classic Horizon, and there was a similar one by Atlas...both discontinued because of cracking & blistering issues.


Correct mine are not laminated, they just used the granules to create the effect. No idea what brand they are never pulled one up. No blisters or cracking just about 50% granule loss.


----------



## jack45870 (Sep 17, 2014)

i am agree with ParagonEx


----------

